# Screen Responsiveness Issues



## cbogiages (Oct 16, 2011)

I have installed Xronified beta 1.2 through acmeinstaller in order to try and fix some screen touch issues. The screen just becomes unresponsive or when typing, the letters don't work but then run out a bunch of random letters. the screen switches to preview on the home screen on its own. Really irritating.... anyway the clean install through acmeinstaller didn't work. Is this an issue that will be fixed by the webos doctor? Is anyone else having these types of screen issues? Thanks


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Havent had those issues. P.S. This is the developer forum. This'll have to be moved to general.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

wrong section... this is not dev related


----------

